# Velocity for triv



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

So I have triv in my front lawn. I've done a bit of reading today and saw this article https://www.golfdom.com/an-integrated-strategy-for-controlling-poa-trivialis/. It referenced velocity on triv. Basically from what I have read not just from this article but from others too is that it works sometimes but there is no guarantee. I might try it anyways because I need to stop this before it spreads even more. I'm thinking ahead to the spring here. I'm just looking for some thoughts from anyone who might have used velocity before and how successful it was.

I know velocity isn't made anymore but I think I found a place that still has some.


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> So I have triv in my front lawn. I've done a bit of reading today and saw this article https://www.golfdom.com/an-integrated-strategy-for-controlling-poa-trivialis/. It referenced velocity on triv. Basically from what I have read not just from this article but from others too is that it works sometimes but there is no guarantee. I might try it anyways because I need to stop this before it spreads even more. I'm thinking ahead to the spring here. I'm just looking for some thoughts from anyone who might have used velocity before and how successful it was.
> 
> I know velocity isn't made anymore but I think I found a place that still has some.


I did a couple vids on this. Just saw your post and replied. Happy to try to help if you have any questions. I could write pages on this topic so let me know. I probably would not start velocity now and would prefer the spring.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks. I posted a question in the other thread but I'll post it here to keep things together.

It can pull out of the soil with no issue. Do you think I can try to manually remove it? There was one area I pulled out after it browned from the tenacity and it hasn't started to return yet in that area. I might try that this fall and possibly velocity next spring.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Im going to watch the video now.


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

You can manually remove it and I am constantly picking the s&&t out all the time. How much of it do you think you have? If it's isolated then absolutely remove it by hand. Problem in my experience is that you may have more than you think.

Also, keep an eye on those areas you hit with tenacity. I did a couple vids on that one too. It only appears to kill it but it returns.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Great videos @tgreen. Somewhat discouraging to see you ended up renovating and there was still green on the triv after velocity. I think I'm going to try pulling as much as I can this fall and possibly try velocity in the spring. If it doesn't work I guess I'll have to break out the round up.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

tgreen said:


> You can manually remove it and I am constantly picking the s&&t out all the time. How much of it do you think you have? If it's isolated then absolutely remove it by hand. Problem in my experience is that you may have more than you think.
> 
> Also, keep an eye on those areas you hit with tenacity. I did a couple vids on that one too. It only appears to kill it but it returns.


You are so right. I have a fair bit more than first expected. It really creeped up on me. The tenacity areas are coming back now but there was one area I pulled out by hand and it hasn't come back yet. I might have caught it early enough that maybe I can get ahead of the game by pulling it out.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Another option.

Remove as much as possible now. Take pictures so you can remember the locations. In spring at green up look for it (with the help of the pictures) and a light dose of tenacity. Then hit it with round up. Yes I know round up in the front lawn. Wait a week and hit it again.

Wait a week then dig the areas up. Make a fire and burn it (Just for the pleasure). Then use a pro plugger to plug the area. Feed it N and done.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

g-man said:


> Another option.
> 
> Remove as much as possible now. Take pictures so you can remember the locations. In spring at green up look for it (with the help of the pictures) and a light dose of tenacity. Then hit it with round up. Yes I know round up in the front lawn. Wait a week and hit it again.
> 
> Wait a week then dig the areas up. Make a fire and burn it (Just for the pleasure). Then use a pro plugger to plug the area. Feed it N and done.


This is a great idea. I was supposed to be working on my walkway install but instead I spent the entire day in the lawn. I'm going to start pulling up the triv tomorrow. Maybe I'm being a bit too stressed about this. It's not in the entire yard it's in about a 600 sq ft area but I don't want this spreading.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@SNOWBOB11, I started a little too late in the season with Velocity, I think. I should have started in late May/early June. I started after it got hot. I even sprayed one of the three apps right before a weekend in the high 90s, because I was overdue for an app, and wanted to see what would happen.

The previous time I tried it two years ago, I was actually too early, and then applied it too frequently, and ended up with a partly dead lawn that needed to be overseeded. I think it killed some of the Triv, but pushed other Triv into dormancy because of the frequent low-rate apps stressing it. That approach did not work too well; the Triv started coming back later that year. I managed to kill some of it using Tenacity in late Fall after my overseed (another story entirely).

But then this past Spring, more Triv came back after an abnormally wet late Winter and early Spring. It was so bad that I saw Triv everywhere I went whenever I looked at grass. Other forum members reported the same thing. We had that crazy thread on it that had 30+ pages, trying to figure out what it was. 2019 had to be the worst year for it, ever.

I took tgreen's advice (based on studies) for rates this year. I used the 3oz/A rate 3 times, spaced about a month apart, as that rate was shown to be sufficient and minimized collateral damage. It did not kill my good grass following the label instructions and doing it this way. It looked slightly bad for about a month or two, but it has come back since. I only blanket sprayed this year. My grass has almost fully recovered from it now. I did not spray the newly seeded areas; only the mature areas.

Btw, in Canada, Velocity was actually labeled for use on KBG lawns, interestingly.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Green said:


> @SNOWBOB11, I started a little too late in the season with Velocity, I think. I should have started in late May/early June. I started after it got hot. I even sprayed one of the three apps right before a weekend in the high 90s, because I was overdue for an app, and wanted to see what would happen.
> 
> The previous time I tried it two years ago, I was actually too early, and then applied it too frequently, and ended up with a partly dead lawn that needed to be overseeded. I think it killed some of the Triv, but pushed other Triv into dormancy because of the frequent low-rate apps stressing it. That approach did not work too well; the Triv started coming back later that year. I managed to kill some of it using Tenacity in late Fall after my overseed (another story entirely).
> 
> ...


Green this is very useful information. It's great to hear from someone who has had to deal with triv and there experience with it. I'm going to try pulling as much of it today as I can and then deal with it with round up and possibly supplement velocity next spring.

I'm just frustrated I didn't identify it earlier. I have early season pics and pics from last year and I don't see it anywhere. I don't know where the seeds could have come from. Unfortunately the bewitched seed I can get easily here is not labeled as sod quality so maybe it had a seed or 2 or 50 in the bag and it just stayed dormant until now. I guess either way it doesn't really matter as it's there so now I just have to deal with it.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm going to update this on occasion to document if I'm able to get rid of the triv.

I decided to just dig it out this fall. I'll glyphosate any areas that remain next spring and plug or re seed.

I'd rather have bare areas than let it spread one more stolen.





You'd never know it looked like that from this picture.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Plug those areas now instead of next year.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Following


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

g-man said:


> Plug those areas now instead of next year.


You think so? You don't think any triv will come back in the dug out areas? I was contemplating plugging this year but didn't want to plug and then have to round up the area next spring.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If it comes back, plug it again next year. Bare areas can grow weeds.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks @g-man. Last question for you. I dug down a bit to try and get all the stolens. I will need to fill it back with soil. I'm worried I will bring back in weed seeds if I use top soil. I'm not sure what is best to fill it back with. If I used sand Its going to be a inch thick in some areas. Should I do a soil/sand mix you think?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Topsoil or sand can both have weeds. But if you are using it for the bottom layers, then the risk is very low.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Can/are you still planning to buy the Velocity just in case?
I was thinking since you have only KBG, Certainty might be a better choice, but my experience with it up to now is very limited.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Green said:


> Can/are you still planning to buy the Velocity just in case?
> I was thinking since you have only KBG, Certainty might be a better choice, but my experience with it up to now is very limited.


I found one place that is selling velocity. If I can get it here is another story but I've found if you try hard enough there is always a way to get the products you guys can get down south up here too.

I'm on the fence as to whether to try it or not at this point. I've done quite a bit of damage from just digging it out today and I'm planning on finishing the job tomorrow and then plug as g-man suggested.

From what I've read velocity is probably better than certainty for at least helping to control triv so if I was to choose between the two I'd do velocity I think. At this point I think I'm going to take the dig it out this fall approach and spray any remaining areas with glyphosate next spring.

Honestly I will gly that hole front section if it comes to that. I'm not accepting having triv in the lawn. I know it's a multi year approach but I'm hoping I can make a significant dent in it by just removing it this fall.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

There is reaearch that shows a spring gly is better for POA t. You will notice it in the early green up. I did not wait on mine this year. I fluff up the leaves to expose them and hit it with gly twice. Most of it died. I never plugged it. One spot survived.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

g-man said:


> There is reaearch that shows a spring gly is better for POA t. You will notice it in the early green up. I did not wait on mine this year. I fluff up the leaves to expose them and hit it with gly twice. Most of it died. I never plugged it. One spot survived.


That's the plan. Spring gly. I think most of the areas I dug out will fill in next year with one or two plugs moved and extra N. The one big area I might consider a spring re seed but we'll see.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Im pretty sure everyone who has tried Certainty has fried their KBG and regretted it. At that point you may as well just use round up. I've seen Velocity for sale, but its some stupid price like $350 for 8oz or something.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I tried Certainty at the low rate intended for use on Bentgrass. The verdict is still out whether it did much. In one area, it killed some young Tall Fescue, which is fine. It did not really kill any KBG.

I agree with removing as many patches as possible now, and using glyphosate 3x in Spring on any you miss. But after that, the selective herbicides have their use...going after the non-discreet, intermingled stuff that you can't get any other way.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Green said:


> I tried Certainty at the low rate intended for use on Bentgrass. The verdict is still out whether it did much. In one area, it killed some young Tall Fescue, which is fine. It did not really kill any KBG.
> 
> I agree with removing as many patches as possible now, and using glyphosate 3x in Spring on any you miss. But after that, the selective herbicides have their use...going after the non-discreet, intermingled stuff that you can't get any other way.


This is all great information and very helpful. I was pretty bummed yesterday when it was kind of fully identified as triv but I think now there might be a way fix this issue. Even though it's in way more areas than I first thought I think I caught it early enough.

I just don't know where it came from. I never added any soil to that area so it's like how did it get there? There was no lime green that I saw in the spring so I just don't get it. Where did the seeds come from? It doesn't really matter because it's there now so I have to deal with it but I really didn't want to have to be dealing with this.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Yeah, it just kind of pops up from various sources. I've seen Triv seedlings, so I know some came from grass seed I used (that was sod quality in some instances and 0/0 Blue tag in others). I also had fully-formed wide-bladed, Bunchgrass-style Triv pop up out of nowhere this Spring. Maybe seeds came in on the wind or from animals from an adjacent yard and germinated in late Fall last year because the grass was thin. Or maybe it was in my Ryegrass seed (doubtful - it's usually in KBG seed or cheap seed of other species).

And then I saw it everywhere on this forum, in parks, family member lawns, etc. I really think the conditions we had this past year were just abnormally conducive to it thriving...I guess you could call it Thriv.


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

I've had good results with Tenacity with Xonerate for single kill, as well as Tenacity with Triclopyr - don't ask me why the second one worked. I had some extra when fighting bent grass and hit a spot just to use it up, and it toasted it.

Best to keep this all in this thread:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2461


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

How's it progressing?

Also, I have a slight hijack...
I have too large of a section in the backyard (moist/shaded area right behind the house) to nuke and Pro Plugger. Any thoughts? I've been living with it with trying to work on other needy areas. I know about the spring roundup routine while its actively growing, before summer dormancy, but it's too large to plug, and I'm not thrilled about a spring seeding. It's probably too shady to throw down PRG as a cover crop until the kbg fills in, if I try a spring nuking. Should I go for it, or what are my other options? I've been trying to keep my 1 and 2 yr old Bewitched mini renos alive with rust issues and the  triv looks better :dumb:
Anything is better than looking at the triv/dormant triv in the summer.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Chris LI said:


> How's it progressing?
> 
> Also, I have a slight hijack...
> I have too large of a section in the backyard (moist/shaded area right behind the house) to nuke and Pro Plugger. Any thoughts? I've been living with it with trying to work on other needy areas. I know about the spring roundup routine while its actively growing, before summer dormancy, but it's too large to plug, and I'm not thrilled about a spring seeding. It's probably too shady to throw down PRG as a cover crop until the kbg fills in, if I try a spring nuking. Should I go for it, or what are my other options? I've been trying to keep my 1 and 2 yr old Bewitched mini renos alive with rust issues and the  triv looks better :dumb:
> Anything is better than looking at the triv/dormant triv in the summer.


So after not being able to stand waiting for spring to deal with it I ended up just digging out the triv. There were a couple large areas and some smaller ones. I seeded the large areas with bewitched on September 24th I think it was and plugged the smaller ones. Late September is obviously too late to get good establishment of KBG before winter in my area but I went for it anyways. The seed germinated in about 7 days and I actually have great coverage. The new grass is still very young and I'm not sure how it will hold up after winter so we'll see. The plugged areas have started to spread and I have no doubt they will be fully filled in by next spring/summer.

I feel I got most of the triv by digging it out but I guess I wont know for sure until next spring. Overall for how it was when I first noticed the triv I think things have improved and I feel I made the right choice by digging it out instead of waiting for spring and it possibly spreading more.

Top growth has slowed significantly but I'm due for a cut tomorrow. I'll snap a few pics to show how it looks.

With regards to your problems. If the area that your having issues with is shady I'd be incline to nuke and reseed If it's too big of a area to plug. I feel it's easier to spring seed shady areas as they don't dry out as fast as a area in full sun.

I think from what I've seen is that you can have success by removing it. Round up will kill it from what I've read but removing it will ensure you get all the stolens from the area. Probably best to do round up and then remove.

One thing that stuck with me in one of the things I read was even when you feel you've got rid of the triv don't forget about it. Keep monitoring and act early before it starts spreading.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Thank you for the detailed follow up. I'm glad that you've had success with combatting it. It's good to know that you are staying vigilant. I've heard that it's a multi-year war to eradicate it. I think I will go for it. I will probably add some PRG into my 3-way kbg blend to help stabilize the area until the kbg establishes. It will probably fade away, by the time the Mazama and Bewitched thicken up.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Chris LI said:


> Thank you for the detailed follow up. I'm glad that you've had success with combatting it. It's good to know that you are staying vigilant. I've heard that it's a multi-year war to eradicate it. I think I will go for it. I will probably add some PRG into my 3-way kbg blend to help stabilize the area until the kbg establishes. It will probably fade away, by the time the Mazama and Bewitched thicken up.


I think that's a good idea. Adding PRG will help to thicken up the stand quicker and at least give you a foot up on combatting any triv that might want to come back. I think the main reason I (hopefully) was able to get most of it was I caught it early enough. It's sneaky and creeps up on you fast. I'm always in the lawn and I still missed it at the very start. I think I'm on the right track. I'll keep the thread updated with how things progress. Please do the same with how your battle is progressing as well.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Will do! Thanks again.


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Velocity is now listed as safe for KBG? Where? I haven't been able to find any...


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

MassHole said:


> Velocity is now listed as safe for KBG? Where? I haven't been able to find any...


Velocity is discontinued but there was one place I saw when searching for it that looked like they might still carry it. Unfortunately I just checked back and it shows as out of stock. Not sure if there is anywhere that still has any left over stock.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Does anyone else thoroughly enjoy pulling triv patches up? I did a blanket spray app of Tenacity to highlight and have been going through pulling it all up.

It's so satisfying to pull and see all the stolons and blades come up with it from the surrounding area.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Jconnelly6b said:


> Does anyone else thoroughly enjoy pulling triv patches up? I did a blanket spray app of Tenacity to highlight and have been going through pulling it all up.
> 
> It's so satisfying to pull and see all the stolons and blades come up with it from the surrounding area.


I don't enjoy it, but I've been doing it a bit here and there.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Jconnelly6b said:


> Does anyone else thoroughly enjoy pulling triv patches up? I did a blanket spray app of Tenacity to highlight and have been going through pulling it all up.
> 
> It's so satisfying to pull and see all the stolons and blades come up with it from the surrounding area.


It is satisfying but I'd much rather not be doing it if you know what I mean.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Here's a couple pics of the areas I seeded and how things are recovering.





When you get the stripes on it it blends better but you can see the seeded areas are still very thin. We'll see how they do next spring.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

I don't know why people are saying is not produced anymore. Valent, in Canada is the manufacturer:
https://www.valent.ca/products/velocity/index.cfm
I can confirm it is used on golf courses, distributed through certified dealers. It is only labeled for Poa A.


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

Babameca said:


> I don't know why people are saying is not produced anymore. Valent, in Canada is the manufacturer:
> https://www.valent.ca/products/velocity/index.cfm
> I can confirm it is used on golf courses, distributed through certified dealers. It is only labeled for Poa A.


https://sportsturfonline.com/2017/08/08/the-end-of-velocity/#close-olyticsmodal


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@tgreen This article is from 2017... The link I shared is from a manufacturer line of current products. If it was discontinued for 2 years now, I don't know why they (and other sources, I can't disclaim) are listing it...


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

Babameca said:


> @tgreen This article is from 2017... The link I shared is from a manufacturer line of current products. If it was discontinued for 2 years now, I don't why they (and other sources, I can't disclaim) are listing it...


Can't speak to your link. Only know that I spoke directly to a Nufarm rep last year and he confirmed no more production. Valent is a Sumitomo company and not headquartered in Canada so I don't think there's anything particularly special about the Valent-Canada website.

There are a lot of people that ask me here and on youtube where they can find Velocity and would hate for people to get up their hopes. Best place to find Velocity is on Ebay. If you have contact info for a distributor with this in stock then please the post it so others can benefit.

Velocity is (was) the only chemical labeled for selective removal of rough bluegrass in cool season turf.

This is my last post on this thread.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@tgreen Thanks. Sorry if in a certain way I may offended, but no offense was targeted. I will check and report back about local availability in a few weeks, that obviously will only apply to licensed entities.
For the record, I have never said it is available for someone here, but challenged the discontinuation. Those are two completely different things.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@Babameca, about the best-case scenario would be if it went into production at some point in the future again.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

The seeded areas have filled in more since the last update.



Today was a nice warm day but it looks like colder air will be making its way down here now. I don't know how much more it will fill in but at least I have good coverage before winter.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Just wanted to update this thread for this season in case anyone had been following my triv issues or had wanted to know for there own yard. Plus I hate to leave loose ends.

Some of the grass that I seeded end of last season came back this spring but not all. I re plugged and seeded the areas I dug out this spring. Also spoon feed with nitrogen. One of the best things about KBG is it's ability to recover. It has been filling in and it has recovered well from the disaster of last season.

I still have some smaller areas I've spotted triv in the yard this spring and have been pulling it out. Nothing came back from the areas I dug out other than one small area beside a area that I guess I never dug wide enough.

From what it was last year to now I can't really complain.

The before picture doesn't really even show all I dug out as after this I cut out a bunch more.





I probably won't update again but in case anyone runs into the same issues I did last year I wanted to show what I did and how it ended up.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

Nice job.


----------

